# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Nieve en directo desde Santiago de la Espada.

## loylo

Bueno ... La foto no corresponde pero no se donde ponerla

----------


## loylo

Gracias por la modificación ...

----------


## REEGE

No hay de que Loylo y ya sabes a poner más... que seguro que mañana el paisaje es de pura Navidad!!jejeje
Una buena nevada casi en Mayo no se ve mucho en Embalses.net. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía, menudos nevazos.
Parece Enero.
Como van a bajar algunos ríos esta semana...

----------


## loylo

Pues aquí la tenéis ....
Un poco más grande

----------

